# got my black belt pack!



## claireg31 (Jan 8, 2008)

i got my black belt pack at training last night, panicked slightly when  got it but this morning it all looks ok, didn't help it was the first class back after the holidays.
i will really need to brush up on the Korean phrases and some of the meanings of things but i should be fine!
looking forward to the challenge, but all being good i should have my Black Belt by the end of March!!

Hope you all had good holidays and all have a happy, healthy and prosperous year!

claire


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats Claire! Don't fret, you'll do fine.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 8, 2008)

Since I'm not familiar with the phrase, what exactly is a "back belt pack?"

Anyway, cool stuff! Congrats on getting this far!


----------



## Drac (Jan 8, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Since I'm not familiar with the phrase, what exactly is a "back belt pack?"


 
What he said....


----------



## claireg31 (Jan 8, 2008)

ok, so a black belt pack is - 
9 questions we have to answer about various TSD things, ie, what does Bassai mean, terminoligy test, we also have to do a 1000 essay on what TSD has done for me!
it also gives us dates for the extra sessions we must attend and it also tells us to relax and enjoy....


----------



## Drac (Jan 8, 2008)

claireg31 said:


> ok, so a black belt pack is -
> 9 questions we have to answer about various TSD things, ie, what does Bassai mean, terminoligy test, we also have to do a 1000 essay on what TSD has done for me!
> it also gives us dates for the extra sessions we must attend and it also tells us to relax and enjoy....


 
Thanks for the info...Read and heed that last line, RELAX and ENJOY...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> Thanks for the info...Read and heed that last line, RELAX and ENJOY...



What he said.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck!  Sounds exciting!


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 9, 2008)

Best of luck Claire, you will do well.


----------



## claireg31 (Jan 11, 2008)

thank you all for your messages
training again last night, we are really being pushed, just 5 more kicks, five more shuttle runs, 5 more push ups....its good i was buzzing when i left last night!
going to enjoy this run up to my testing!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like you are being pushed to your limits which is great


----------

